# Is there any way to stop losing motivation



## KRH (Jun 30, 2012)

Hi everyone,

I have been working out for a solid 2 months now. A couple of weeks ago I was impressed as I started seeing gains. This motivated me to carry on. Now however, I am staying the same and not seeing any gains. It all started when I decided to start eating a bit of junk food. My diet had been so clean until now. Now however I can't seem to keep my will power. I always feel extremely guilty after eating junk food, it then leads to losing motivation. How can I stop myself from completely stopping eating healthy and working out?

I have been working out on and off for over a year. This seems to be like some regular cycle for me that I can't seem to break, I always start of really extremely motivated then I see results and stay this way. But then I soon end up eating junk and feel guilty and lose motivation. Is there anything I can tell myself to lower the guilt? Any tips?

Any advise will be greatly appreciated.

Thanks!


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

If you have lost motivation after two months, this game is not for you. 2 months is nothing mate.


----------



## DoIEvenLift (Feb 10, 2011)

just keep eating clean then? dont buy junk


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Keep looking in the mirror !


----------



## bovine1 (Jan 28, 2012)

Get a training partner. Get on youtube before you go to the gym. Watching Pumping Iron is good.


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

You've got to want it enough. Motivation comes from within.


----------



## Antboard (Oct 4, 2009)

Training partner is probs the best thing to get you motivated.. once youve been going for a while and get into a routine you will start to hate it when you dont go


----------



## scotty64 (Apr 15, 2012)

I stay motivated by looking in the mirror, not at the progress I'm making but the glint in my eye.....16 stone to 14 stone in 5 months (fat to fit :lol: ), nearly doubled what I'm lifting/shifting, My self esteem is through the roof and everything in life has changed for the better, all because of a life style choice, JUST WANTING IT IS NOT ENOUGH.


----------



## 2H3ENCH4U (May 23, 2012)

Have a goal and reward mechanism - train yourself like a dog.

1 month without junk food = one night out on the lash and a dirty kebab or McDonalds

Hitting a weight goal in the gym (IE Chest press 100 kgs etc) = Choclate bar on the way home

Simples :thumbup:

If your goal is to diet then you'll need to change the rewards IE meet a 2 week weight drop goal and have a chockie bar etc


----------



## Monkey skeleton (Jul 8, 2012)

To quote Nike, "Just do it!!!" You go to the gym and do your workout, no if's, no but's, no "but my heads not in the right pla..." JUST STOP THINKING AND LIFT!!!!

my iPod helped me with just this, last week. I was getting ready to do my squats and was looking for any excuse not to start, "maybe I need another warm up set" "oh, I'll just switch the fan on" etc. When blur came on the iPod singing "There's no other way!" made me laugh, and stop dicking about and just squat!

Also don't feel bad about a bit of junk food when you can use it as motivation. Eat the damn stuff and put it down as a debt to be paid back in the gym. And the gym like the character Paulie in Goodfellas doesn't accept excuses! "You feel a bit tired? F#CK YOU, pay me my money!" "You broke your leg? F#CK YOU, get in there and press!!!

Finally no one feels motivated all the time, it's doing stuff you should do when you DON'T want to that builds character and separates the men from the boys!!!

I've taken my time writing all this because when I've finished I've got no more excuses to put off doing my squats. True story! Lol


----------



## Boxingbuzz (Jul 9, 2012)

when i have a fight come up nothing else in the world matters to me my head is stuck on winning that fight because if i trained my hardest and pushed myself to new limits then i go and loose i know i've done everything i could to try beat the fella, but if i feel half hearted about it i know for a fact that my head wont be on winning the fight at the end of the day, you've got to want it more than you want to breathe mate thats where winners come from


----------



## Monkey skeleton (Jul 8, 2012)

Squats done, I feel sick, and like having a little cry, but I'm free for another week! 










I call this photo, tooth picks, in my pikey gym! Anyone want buy a print? Lol


----------



## KRH (Jun 30, 2012)

Monkey skeleton said:


> To quote Nike, "Just do it!!!" You go to the gym and do your workout, no if's, no but's, no "but my heads not in the right pla..." JUST STOP THINKING AND LIFT!!!!
> 
> my iPod helped me with just this, last week. I was getting ready to do my squats and was looking for any excuse not to start, "maybe I need another warm up set" "oh, I'll just switch the fan on" etc. When blur came on the iPod singing "There's no other way!" made me laugh, and stop dicking about and just squat!
> 
> ...


Lol, funnily enough this motivated me to get through today's workout. Your story is the exact same as me. The squat bit is defo true. But your right, I need to stop thinking. I am motivated again so thanks 



Boxingbuzz said:


> when i have a fight come up nothing else in the world matters to me my head is stuck on winning that fight because if i trained my hardest and pushed myself to new limits then i go and loose i know i've done everything i could to try beat the fella, but if i feel half hearted about it i know for a fact that my head wont be on winning the fight at the end of the day, you've got to want it more than you want to breathe mate thats where winners come from


Thanks for typing this, this really helped me through today's workout. Thanks!


----------



## KRH (Jun 30, 2012)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> If you have lost motivation after two months, this game is not for you. 2 months is nothing mate.


I know what your saying but come on, everyone feels a bit like I did every now and again. Fortunately I have got my motivation back. But seeing this as first reply didn't help me at all with motivation. I understand your point but when someone is losing motivation that really doesn't help them.


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

if you dont enjoy it then dont bother... take up cricket instead

You wont always be making gains 2 steps forward 1 back sometimes its 1 forward 2 back if you dont like bein in the gym youre fcuked


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

KRH said:


> I know what your saying but come on, everyone feels a bit like I did every now and again. Fortunately I have got my motivation back. But seeing this as first reply didn't help me at all with motivation. I understand your point but when someone is losing motivation that really doesn't help them.


Mate, after 2 months, everything should be new and exciting, u should be enjoying researching the fundamentals and putting them into practice. As punyhouse said, if u lose motivation after 2 months, how u gna get through the next year, 2 years, 5 years, 10 years!!


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Breda said:


> if you dont enjoy it then dont bother... take up cricket instead
> 
> You wont always be making gains 2 steps forward 1 back sometimes its 1 forward 2 back if you dont like bein in the gym youre fcuked


what if he doesnt like cricket?


----------



## Home Physique (Jun 9, 2012)

You either want it or you don't. If that's not motivation enough then I don't know what is.


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Fatstuff said:


> what if he doesnt like cricket?


Dont try and be a smart ass mate i've told you i like your banter but you're just bein a cnut now


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Breda said:


> Dont try and be a smart ass mate i've told you i like your banter but you're just bein a cnut now


haha sorry, ill go back into my 14 stone hole then


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Fatstuff said:


> haha sorry, ill go back into my 14 stone hole then


Hahaha well i'm guna stop mockin the big guy before he reads this and Internet bums me


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Breda said:


> Hahaha well i'm guna stop mockin the big guy before he reads this and Internet bums me


breda

nostones


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Fatstuff said:


> breda
> 
> nostones


Chin

Noplayfulbanter


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Breda said:


> Chin
> 
> Noplayfulbanter


breda

noblack


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Fatstuff said:


> breda
> 
> noblack


pr**k


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

2 threads - I'm hurt!!


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Fatstuff said:


> 2 threads - I'm hurt!!


i'm sorry but my only recourse and your "white" remarks is to lash out


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Breda said:


> i'm sorry but my only recourse and your "white" remarks is to lash out


well u got the angry gene and now the firey ginger gene, i expect no less!


----------



## Monkey skeleton (Jul 8, 2012)

Glad you've got your mojo, back KRH, just keep thinking about where you'll be in a years time.


----------



## KRH (Jun 30, 2012)

Fatstuff said:


> Mate, after 2 months, everything should be new and exciting, u should be enjoying researching the fundamentals and putting them into practice. As punyhouse said, if u lose motivation after 2 months, how u gna get through the next year, 2 years, 5 years, 10 years!!


Yeah true, but I am way past 2 months. I have been doing this on and off for way over a year. I have got my motivation back anyway


----------



## Lean D (Jun 21, 2012)

I watch videos on youtube for motivation... so I follow a few guys for example greg plitt - go watch his workout for the muscle group your hitting the same day. Gets me worked up enough to whack tunes on... Then again i've been training for a while... at 2 months in i was buzzing from the gains.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

KRH said:


> I know what your saying but come on, everyone feels a bit like I did every now and again. Fortunately I have got my motivation back. But seeing this as first reply didn't help me at all with motivation. I understand your point but when someone is losing motivation that really doesn't help them.


Sometimes, negativity can be more productive than positiveness in terms of motivation 

When i joined this site, everyone said i was dreaming if i was thinking i would ever get big. Yeah i can be bigger, but im not the tiny little scrot that was being put down anymore. Negativity can be very good for your head. You just have to want to disprove people.


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

pack it in. what's the point?


----------



## Mharvey (May 7, 2012)

seeing peoples progess on this forum and looking at alternative training methods always keeps me going.


----------



## BigRampage (Jul 26, 2011)

If it was easy everyone would be massive or have great shape but it's not, and most people do give up because they listen to their mind telling them that it's too hard, only those who go beyond that, ignore their mind and pain barrier get the size and shape they desire.


----------



## Guest (Aug 8, 2012)

The buzz on the way home is enough to keep me going back for more


----------



## Carlito (Aug 1, 2012)

I agree, it's not enough to think "I quite fancy having that body" You need to have the will power to actually get it. I used to have the same problem as you so I slowly changed my diet which improved my workouts, lost me some body fat and in turn made me look loads better. So then I changed it some more so now my diet is clean as a whistle and I feel amazing and I never really crave chococlate, or a burger etc, although I do treat myself every once in a while.


----------

